# working a nierlender malinois for psa



## paul freeney (Apr 19, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DM17hUoy0E0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Looks like a nice dog. 


Do you do bites on areas other than the upper left?


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

Nice video. Thanks for sharing.
Who is your decoy? He does some nice work.

Best of luck as you pursue your PSA goals.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Looks like a nice dog. Good decoy work and handling too. Really nice timing and set up for training. Good luck in your one.


Christopher. If the dog is prepping for PSA a single target like Schutzhund is desirable. Most go with KNPV style left arm in the bicep or shoulder or chose the left leg. You do need the dog to bite when the target is covered in higher levels, but not in the PDC or PSA 1. This doesn't answer your question exactly as I am not the handler and don't know what he trained, but may be info you didn't have about the sport.

Also, the picture the dog is seeing is biting right side in the front, then left side on the run away bite. Even though it's the same arm it is actually opposite side from the dogs perspective. I am curious if he does leg bites too.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Dave Colborn said:


> Looks like a nice dog. Good decoy work and handling too. Really nice timing and set up for training. Good luck in your one.
> 
> 
> Christopher. If the dog is prepping for PSA a single target like Schutzhund is desirable. Most go with KNPV style left arm in the bicep or shoulder or chose the left leg. You do need the dog to bite when the target is covered in higher levels, but not in the PDC or PSA 1. This doesn't answer your question exactly as I am not the handler and don't know what he trained, but may be info you didn't have about the sport.
> ...


Thanks Dave, I'm familiar with PSA. I just wanted to know if the dog bites anything other than the HANDLER'S LEFT side. And I'm not talking about him being fed the bite.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Nice looking dog and bite! Agree with Dave, leg bite would be interesting to see if he does that as well.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

I understand what you meant, not what you said. I am curious if he bites the DECOY anywhere else too. Didn't know if you were that familiar with PSA.



Christopher Smith said:


> Thanks Dave, I'm familiar with PSA. I just wanted to know if the dog bites anything other than the HANDLER'S LEFT side. And I'm not talking about him being fed the bite.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey Paul that's real nice work. Thanks for posting the video.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Alison Grubb said:


> Nice video. Thanks for sharing.
> Who is your decoy? He does some nice work.
> 
> Best of luck as you pursue your PSA goals.


Paul, ts, is the decoy


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

paul freeney said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DM17hUoy0E0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


whats the pedigree


----------



## paul freeney (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks guys for the positive feed back.. i am the decoy and a good buddy of mines is the handler. Currently he bites biceps only but as was stated by someone previously, at some point he has to learn how to bite elsewhere in the upper if the target arm is blocked


----------



## dewon fields (Apr 5, 2009)

Bout time u 5thward boyz came together for some training. Manny and doder are a good team.


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

Paul, I am looking forward to seeing y'all this weekend at the trial! :grin:


----------



## paul freeney (Apr 19, 2012)

Dewon yup trying to bring folks together.. hey kerry, see you soon


----------



## paul freeney (Apr 19, 2012)

Hey guys, he is out of elton and goya


----------

